# 300 RPM Shotgun?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2010)

[yt]lTPz59y5538[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 4, 2010)

I want one for the next time I go duck hunting.....


----------



## Blindside (Oct 4, 2010)

If you did it on one of my refuges you would run into the 25 shell limit pretty quick....  and that is ignoring the whole 3 shell mag limit.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 4, 2010)

Eh.   Reminds me of the 'Street Sweeper'.  Like a cross between the Street Sweeper and the SPAS-12.

What would you use it for?  300 RPM is great, but I don't want to carry 300 rounds of shotgun shells, and one minute later, I'm out of ammo.

Nifty concept but I don't know what it's for.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the ability to fire 30 micro burst grenades through a window in under a minute.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Eh. Reminds me of the 'Street Sweeper'. Like a cross between the Street Sweeper and the SPAS-12.
> 
> What would you use it for? 300 RPM is great, but I don't want to carry 300 rounds of shotgun shells, and one minute later, I'm out of ammo.
> 
> Nifty concept but I don't know what it's for.


 
CQB......it was developed for the military.  A room or hallway can be cleared very quickly with 10 rounds of 00 Buck fired in under 2 seconds.

The real kicker (no pun) is that the recoil is extremely low.


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 4, 2010)

-I think the only real question is...can I use it against zombies? 

-And that answer is YES.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 4, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nifty concept but I don't know what it's for.


Either suppressive fire or absolute decimation of birds...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Eh.   Reminds me of the 'Street Sweeper'.  Like a cross between the Street Sweeper and the SPAS-12.
> 
> What would you use it for?  300 RPM is great, but I don't want to carry 300 rounds of shotgun shells, and one minute later, I'm out of ammo.


If you just fired 300 rounds of *shot gun* ammo at something/someone (or several somethings/someones) and you need *MORE*... then you got no business even owning a gun.
No disrespect intended of course but the narrator (who has probably one of THE coolest jobs ever (with his show "Future Weapons" ) pointed out just how lethal that gun is in the right (or even wrong) hands.
 The creator said that the enemy is terrified of the shotgun. Thoughout history the shotgun was a feared weapon, and until recently just not practical enough for sustained combat. Close-quarter fighting sure, i.e. defending a bunker position. But now take this weapon and have more than one soldier per squad/unit/platoon and you got something to work with. 


Bill Mattocks said:


> Nifty concept but I don't know what it's for.


Watch the video again. I can think of a dozen urban and field uses for it already. 

Lordy how terrible this would be if it got in the hands of gang-members.


----------



## David43515 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can`t see the video at work, but I imagine that something like that mounted on a vehichle would be the final word in crowd control. They make all kinds of specialty rounds for shotguns. Everything from rubber slugs and buckshot to brass filings to smash locks w/o killing whomever might be behind the door, to chemical flamethrower rounds that spray white phospherous 100 feet. Or fill it with flechette rounds for the ultimate in ugly.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Can`t see the video at work, but I imagine that something like that mounted on a vehichle would be the final word in crowd control.



Vehicle-mounted I could see - maybe.  For a squad-level shoulder-fired weapon, not useful.  You simply can't carry enough ammunition for it to be more than minimally useful for a short period of time.  If you need that kind of firepower for 'suppressive fire', you have more serious problems than that shotgun is going to solve.

This is a solution without a problem as far as I can tell.  It's an 'ooh-ah' weapon that attracts attention, but there's a reason this weapon configuration hasn't been put into service; rationally speaking, it hasn't a useful purpose.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Vehicle-mounted I could see - maybe.  For a squad-level shoulder-fired weapon, not useful.  You simply can't carry enough ammunition for it to be more than minimally useful for a short period of time.  If you need that kind of firepower for 'suppressive fire', you have more serious problems than that shotgun is going to solve.
> 
> This is a solution without a problem as far as I can tell.  It's an 'ooh-ah' weapon that attracts attention, but there's a reason this weapon configuration hasn't been put into service; rationally speaking, it hasn't a useful purpose.


What about the squads that carry .30 cal or even .50 cal machine guns (SAWS and such) into combat... they got one guy humping one or two ammo boxes full right along side. So carrying spare drums of shells is too much? A lot of weight to be sure but aren't grunts supposed to be able to carry that much. How about the APC (M-113 et al) all that ammo gets brought up right to the front lines. 

It's more than a "oh boys... lookie what I got hear!" weapon... it's full on intimidation... this gun scares me for the implications it carries with it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2010)

I can see it being issued for specific missions, ones where you need to suppress, intimidate or clear out some rooms quick.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> What about the squads that carry .30 cal or even .50 cal machine guns (SAWS and such) into combat... they got one guy humping one or two ammo boxes full right along side. So carrying spare drums of shells is too much? A lot of weight to be sure but aren't grunts supposed to be able to carry that much. How about the APC (M-113 et al) all that ammo gets brought up right to the front lines.



If they're carrying extra ammo for the SAW, then they either carry that or the shotgun shells.  Can't ask them to carry both/more.  I would not trade ammo for the SAW for shotgun shells.

APC?  That's Army talk. I'm a Marine.  Besides, there aren't any front lines anymore.



> It's more than a "oh boys... lookie what I got hear!" weapon... it's full on intimidation... this gun scares me for the implications it carries with it.



I'm not interested in intimidation.  I'm interested in making bad guys dead in the most efficient manner possible.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can see it being issued for specific missions, ones where you need to suppress, intimidate or clear out some rooms quick.



Nothing wrong with a basic shotgun for that.  Don't see the need for 300 shotgun blasts into the same room in a minute.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 5, 2010)

My biggest problem with the video is that they went to Blackwater.  Personally I hate those bastards.

But hey, Blackwater actually means untreated sewage, so I guess it's fitting.

now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nothing wrong with a basic shotgun for that.  Don't see the need for 300 shotgun blasts into the same room in a minute.


If you got a room full of insergents with AK-47's and RPG's and IED's... I'd want it... :uhyeah:

In other words... kill 'em all and let Allah sort 'em out! :lol:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 5, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> If you got a room full of insergents with AK-47's and RPG's and IED's... I'd want it... :uhyeah:
> 
> In other words... kill 'em all and let Allah sort 'em out! :lol:



Anti-personnel explosives would perhaps be a better choice if you desire to eliminate all human life in a given room or building.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome firepower, but...  Is it really an improvement over what's currently available?  

To put it in comparison, a single blast of 00 buckshot from a 12 gauge, is about the same as blasting out 8 or 9 bullets from a 9 mm firearm.  If your goal is to clear out a room, a full auto submachine gun or assault rifle, with a decent capacity magazine, would seem far more practical.  

For that matter, a 100 round drum magazine on a M-16 type rifle would seem even better.


----------



## Hudson69 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a great military weapon for room clearing, house to house fighting, one mag of grenades and 2 - 3 of buckshot with spares in the the Hummer outside and you can roll all night; unless you are assaulting a high rise anyway.  And unless you are under direct fire or are laying suppressive fire I cant see how you would just empty a mag all that fast (is burst a possibility?).

I wonder if you can take a round out of the chamber and drop in a subtitute... you know, load a clavon to blow a lock and have it auto load a .00 buck right behind it without having to drop the big mag.

That thing would easily replace a SAW gunner on a team when it came to house to house movements in the current AOR, especially if you are running two squads (one keeps a SAW, the other the auto shotgun).

Looks to be a very useful military weapon system and easily modified for civilian use if you load up with bean bag rounds or something similar in less-lethal.

My opinion only.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 19, 2010)

Aw guys, you don't see the real applications for this shotgun.

Imagine your car, with four of these under the hood. All loaded with Brenneke 'Black Magic' 600 grain 3 inch shotgun slugs (1500 fps!!)

Like having 4 20mm cannon! Zombie car in front of you? No problem!

Deaf


----------

